# Freshened, but not producing milk



## mpequignot

I just had a Boer doe freshen and she is NOT producing milk. I had the vet come out to check up on her to make sure there hadn't been unexpected complications of the birth or passing all of the placenta, etc. A shot of oxytocin and digital exam came up without an answer. Has anyone ever seen this? She literally has next to nothing in her udder so i've been forced to bottle feed the babies. Of course i'd love to get them back with the mother if possible so I would love to hear any suggestions or prior experiences of what is going on and how to manage this moving forward.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is she a first freshener (first time giving birth)? You see that more with a first timer. If the Oxytocin didn't drop her milk you may just have to bottle feed. It could come in within a few days so I would check her daily for a week or so but by that time, the kids will be used to you bottle feeding.

If she is a first timer, I would give her one more try. If she doesn't produce milk the second time, then she needs to go.


----------



## liz

I agree...if she's a FF theres good chance that her udder will build over a few days, you need to milk her out...massage and bump her udder and let her kids with her, them stimulating her udder is what she needs, bottle them to keep them healthy but mama won't produce at all if it's not taken. Unless she's totally rejected them and you fear her hurting them, you'll be better to take them but if she's wanting to care for them...let them with her and bottle them until you see that she's producing enough.


----------



## mpequignot

She's a 5 year old and I don't have any history on previous freshening a as I bought her only 2 months ago. The guy I got her from had a select few does for sale and sold them all so I hope they aren't all defective mothers. :-/ What would cause this issue? Previous mastitis, hormonal defects or what??


----------



## ksalvagno

If she has had previous kids, then you probably got your answer as to why he sold her. I'm not sure how much you paid for her but if she was cheap, there was a reason.

There are so many reasons that I couldn't even begin to guess. You would need to know her full history to know why.


----------



## Jessica84

Does she get a bag? I have one girl shes older, she will bag up just a little but no milk comes out. I was told might be cae (is that right?). I dont mind bottle feeding the kids and keeping her since she is a dog fighting fool and will die for her herd. I also had a cow once that would do the same thing but hers was tumors and you could actually feel them.


----------



## mpequignot

She didn't bag up hardly at all, but did start to produce a very minute amount of milk. I am attempting now to bottle feed the babies, but they aren't very receptive. Any advice on that spectrum? I've tried everything I know......dipping the nipple in molasses, corn syrup, etc.; even a little force, but NOTHING is working. Starting to get nervous about losing them simply because they're stubborn.


----------



## Heffer_Nite

I have no experience with bottle feeding goats but iv bottle fed kittens and various other animals. It the teats is letting too much/not enuff milk or is even just the wrong shape they might not take to it. Could it be the teat they dont like? I have a goat breeding dvd and the lady on there said she only ever uses human baby bottles and teats. I really hope they get the idea soon, good luck


----------



## nancy d

mpequignot said:


> She didn't bag up hardly at all, but did start to produce a very minute amount of milk. I am attempting now to bottle feed the babies, but they aren't very receptive. Any advice on that spectrum? I've tried everything I know......dipping the nipple in molasses, corn syrup, etc.; even a little force, but NOTHING is working. Starting to get nervous about losing them simply because they're stubborn.


You are using a pritchard or black lamb nipple? Getting them to bottle is a bit tricky, try putting molasses again on nipple, tickle their little rear ends.
Try to emulate the best you can what doe would do; guiding them by pushing the behind with her nose, put a towel over kid's head as in mama's udder.


----------



## dayflowr

I am having the same problem with my doe who kidded 5 days ago. She produced a tiny bit of colostrum but that was it. Not even enough to feed one kid. I have been tying her up and making her nurse her kid, and she is finally getting the hint and letting him nurse on his own. But still no milk that I've seen. Unless he is just managing to get it all before I get out there to try milking her. But I am bottle feeding him. Luckily he will still take the bottle and the teat. I am not hopeful that she will begin to produce but my goat guru said she has never had a doe not eventually produce. The longest took 10 days.


----------

